# قناة الرجاء (قناة القمص مرقس عزيز) علي الهوت برد



## jesus_today (1 مارس 2011)

Frequency: 11471
Polarity: Vertical
Symbol Rate: 27,500
FEC :  5/6
​ وقريبا جداااااااااااااا قناة القمص زكريا بطرس


----------



## jesus_today (1 مارس 2011)

القناة سوف تنطلق غدا


----------



## thunder (1 مارس 2011)

يمكن الكاتبة السورية وفاء سلطان

لديها برنامج على القناة

..


----------



## BITAR (1 مارس 2011)

*خبر حلو*
*عقبال قناة القمص زكريا بطرس*​


----------



## غصن زيتون (1 مارس 2011)

مشكور على الخبر

العدرا معاكم​


----------



## jesus_today (1 مارس 2011)

jesus_today قال:


> القناة سوف تنطلق غدا




المصدر  http://www.hopesat.tv/index.php


----------



## ابن النور والحق (1 مارس 2011)

الرب يسوع يباركتم ويبارك كل عمل لمجد اسمه القدوس وابونا مرقس معروف بجرائته وحبه العميق للمسيح وبالتاكيد ستكون هذه القناه شهاده قويه للمسيح والمجد لاسمه القدوس


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 مارس 2011)

يجب ان تكون برامج القنوات المسيحية ليس الدين فقط ولكن اجد بها مسلسلات وافلام وبرامج منوعات بحيث تجذب كل الناس ثم ادخل المواد الدينية داخل العمل الفنى حتى استطيع ان اجذب اهل الديانات الاخرى


----------



## bubsy100 (1 مارس 2011)

اسم القناه ايه  عشان مش لقيها


----------



## jesus_today (2 مارس 2011)

bubsy100 قال:


> اسم القناه ايه  عشان مش لقيها



القناة لم تنزل بعد الهوت برد


----------



## monus1960 (21 نوفمبر 2011)

تردد قناة ابونا زكريا بطرس 
هو 10949
3/4
27500


----------

